
Show HN: git-crecord to interactively select changes to commit or stage - arunc
https://github.com/andrewshadura/git-crecord
======
andrewshadura
Hi, author here.

I ported the crecord extension for Mercurial originally written by Mark
Edgington, as I felt Git lacks a stand-alone interactive tool like that. I
know there's tig and some Emacs extension, but I don't use Emacs, and tig uses
a bit interesting keyboard shortcuts, and I find crecord's UI better :)

Here's a demo:
[https://asciinema.org/a/61rlt07rh4axh4wotlf3vzy31](https://asciinema.org/a/61rlt07rh4axh4wotlf3vzy31)

~~~
arunc
Hg user here. From hg 3.9.1 crecord can be invoked with `hg ci -i`
(interactive). Glad that its been packed with hg core by default.

~~~
andrewshadura
As a user of both hg and git its functionality was clearly missing from git :)
In fact, I incorporated updates from Mercurial's hg ci -i into git-crecord.

